
Protesters in Chile using Lasers en masse to disorient, neutralize Riot Police - lando2319
https://twitter.com/mooncult/status/1195418253859811329
======
salawat
Amazing how after getting continually gassed by riot police, protesters have
begun escalating to other tactics also banned by the by international
agreement. It's almost like just because the thing was worded to only cover
military engagements between countries, it actually makes sense to extend to
authorities v. their populations before things get out of hand.

But nah. Legalism is the better part of valor in today's environment.

